# trouble with dish 1000.2



## jastro (Apr 6, 2011)

I hope I’m in the right forum;
I’m having a problem setting up a 1000.2 dish; when I get 119 and run switch check I only get 129, after several intents I was never able to get 110 and it always show the code “conn”, the only signal I ever got in it was “wrong sat 129”. I move it a little to the left but I lost 129 what am I doing wrong?
Where I may get the settings for my zip code? skew, elevation and azimuth.
By the way the higher the signal I got on 119 was 55, is that OK? 
I’m connecting it to a VIP222 K through the triplexer to port 1 and 2 as directed by DN
Appreciate all the help I can get


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

Why don't you have a read of this ?

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=191407


----------

